# Pictures from Mongolia



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Uvs Lake, after which the aimag is named is the lowest point in entire Western Mongolia, 753 meters above sea level. Some sand dunes can be found near the shoreline










It is one of the most extreme pregions in terms of climate. In winter, -57 degrees C was recorded, in summer the temperatures rise up to 40 degrees. Uvs Nuur basin is home of the most northern desert worldwide and has the southernmost permafrost.

Time to leave this place and approach the mountains


















(flickr)

Looking towards ~4000 meter Turgen and Kharkhiraa mountains



















(flickr)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

in the canyon









looking back



















leaving the dry steppe, the first trees appear









the trees turn into forest









(all flickr)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

we enter the mountains

the left sight of the valley receives enough rain to support a forest, the right os covered by dry steppe









further up the Turgen valley









some nice lakes



























panoramio


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

it goes up, up, up










the higher the altitude, the more lush the landscape









(flickr)

finally we reach the treeline at about 2500 meters








(panoramio)

and enter the treeless plain. nomads leave the stifling hot lowlands in summer to let their cattle graze on the plains


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

finally we reach the top. This is Turgen mountain (4000 meters)










And this is Kharhiraa mountain, some 4100 meters high.










another view of a mountain near Turgen


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more random pics from Western Mongolia will be posted on Friday


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing amazing pics thaks a question Turgen and Kharhira are the highests mountains in mongolia


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

:applause: MONGOLIA, what an amazing place!!




:horse:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> amazing amazing pics thaks a question Turgen and Kharhira are the highests mountains in mongolia



no, there are not, Tavan Bogd (4374) and Munkh Khairkhan (4362) beside some others are higher..

as promised some random photos from the Western part of the country in lose order

once again, Kharkiraa Uul









Khovd river


















(all panoramio)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

roads...




























(panoramio)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

mountains on the horizon









grazing cattle









Olgii, a provincial capital with close to 30.000 inhaitants









(panoramio)


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

very funny my last name has a word Mongol loll


----------



## SkyScraperMember (Apr 5, 2009)

its beautiful!

i think it would be strange to live there....even in tha capital city..


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

SkyScraperMember said:


> its beautiful!
> 
> i think it would be strange to live there....even in tha capital city..


actually...almost nobody lives outside the capital city

I will show some photos of people, culture and also provincial towns later


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

really beautiful stunning


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Kharkiraa Uul, awesome. Regards.*


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

Quite a place...!!


Interesting mountains...

And those pines, all next to each other, they're simply enchanting... :applause:


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

so let's have some more pines...we head north to Khovsgol aimag, which pokes Siberia into the belly










with mountains, lakes, dense forests and log cabins it has with Siberia more in common as with the rest of Mongolia. It has about the size of East Germany or Teneesse. Some quick facts: its population is about 125.000 people, mainly Khalkh Mongols but also some minorities as Dukha which are reindeer breeding nomads. Its highest mounatain, Munkhul Sarydag is at 3491 meters. Even for Mongolian standards, it is a remote region although it has one of the major tourist attractions to offer, the epitomous lake:









(www.geu.de)

Khovsgol Lake is about 130 km long and extends in average 30 km from east to west.









(flickr)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

the lake is about 260km deep and cotains approx. 2% of the worlds freshwater reserves!










geologically it is one of the oldest lakes worldwide. Its altitude is 1624 meters










and surrounded by mountain ranges which exceed 3000 meters with the Munkhu Sarydak being the heighest


----------



## OEincorparated (Jul 22, 2007)

No people?


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

OEincorparated said:


> No people?


Of course there are some and they were all taken from flickr

first of all a historic picture from 1982 taken in the capital Ulaanbaatar









Eagle Hunter in far western Bayan Ulgii aimak - not hunting eagles but hunting animals with eagles as you can tell by the picutre









young police woman


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

the "one-laptop-per-child" project









old nomad









monks in Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

out with the nomads


















school children in Ulgii, a dusty provincial capital in the far west









unfortunately not much about the young urban generation from Ulaanbaaatar or other cities, tourists rather want to show the archaic nomad's life


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

OEincorparated said:


> No people?


Hah, 19-th biggest country in the world with less than 3 mln. inhabitants. Nothing strange here.

Great pictures!


----------



## boglegraham (Aug 19, 2009)

Some more pictures from Mongolia










Northwest Mongolia, Uvs Aimag during winter. 










Driving on lake Uvs (ice was 1m thick)










Ulaangom, Uvs Aimag










Flying into Khovd, western Mongolia










Uvs Aimag looking across to Siberia










Camel herd in Uvs Aimag, looking across to Siberia










Ger being transported at Khuvsgul Lake










Ulaan Uul, Khuvsgul aimag


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Interesting pics
muito bom ver imagens de lugares tão diferente,ao que se está acostumado a ver
thanks por pics!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Interesting pics
> muito bom ver imagens de lugares tão diferente,ao que se está acostumado a ver
> thanks por pics!



yes indeed very interesting...


----------



## tulga (Aug 21, 2009)

*Mongolia*

Your photography from mongolia is just breathe-takenly beautiful. I'm from mongolia myself. Seeing your photos makes me wanna go back to Mongolia and travel the whole Mongolia enjoying the beauty of my beloved country. 

Thank you for posting such beautiful pictures!

Regards


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Boglegrahgam, thx a lot for your contribution, but uinfortunately I cannot see any of them.
Nevertheless, this thread is certianly open to everyone, so anyone may upload some pictures if you want. 
______________________________

after a long break, some more interresting photos from an interesting aimag from my side

Bayan Ulgii aimag is a very special aimag in any respect.










It is the westernmost aimag and besides Dornod the only one which borders Russia and China respectively.

It is roughly as big as the Netherlands and has a population of roughly 100.000 people, 95% of them being non_mongols. 9 out of 10 inhabitants are Kazakhs. Actually Bayan Ulgii is a province which happens to be in Mongolia, as the people living there pray to Allah, eat shish kebab and live in oriental-style looking squat houses.









(kulichki.com)
Even the nomadic tents ("gers") differ slightly in their outlook to the Mongolian version. 










The aimag is by far the most mountainious of Mongolia. These pictures were taken at the border region to China, Russia and nearby Kazakhstan.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking across the border to China. The 4000+ meter Altai range marks the backbone of Bayan Ulgii aimag








(ac.le.uk)

It is also a region of lakes. The following pics show Khoton lake. The glaciated mountains in the background form the border with China.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

not very surprising, the aimag also comprises Mongolias highest mountains the Khuiten Uul in the Tavan Bogd group










the peak is 150 km away from the next village and this might be the reason why nobody seems to know its exact height. Numbers differ from 4374 to 4700 meter, but google earth sticks to the conservative figure


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more pics approaching the mountain









(enjoymongolia.net)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

in the "Eagle Valley"









high plains









approaching Potanin glacier, which is 19km long and said to be the countrie's longest glacier


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

the peak from the East









Potanin glacier









looking towards China









from the South









looking down near the summit









if not marked, all pics taken from panoramio


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

and finish with some random pictures from Bayan Ulgii aimag

lowlands, almost desert









lower Altai mountains









this is the only river in the Mongolian Altai region which leads to the Arctic Ocean









on the Southern slopes facing China the vegetation is more lush


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

near Tavan Bogd mountains


















(kulichki)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

on to the next page


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

123


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

panoramic view at the border of Bayan Ulgii and Hovd aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

more from flickr










Khar Nuur - the Black lake


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

(panoramio)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

very different landscape in Arkhangay province, Central Mongolia










Northern slopes of Khangay mountains










"improved road"


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

and now soemthing completely different: some provincial towns. I bet nobody ever heard about one of them.

It's a pleasure to introduce you to this because these rural cities, really look...strange, better said: improvised, ramshackle, altohugh in recent years contsruction also started here and infrastructures as well as services improved.

But with 2 or 3 exceptions all these places, were founded by the Russians to facilitate the administration of this huge and empty country. These towns were soemthing absolutely strange to the locals, but they sooned realized the benefits of central heating and hot water
When the Russians left in 1990, the Mongolians got on the backs of their horses and rode back to their relatives living in the steppe.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Tsetserleg is one rather positive example of a provincial town. 17.000 people suffice to call it a provincial capital.








The Arkhangay aimag capital is about 500 km west of Ulaanbaatar and is home of an agricultural college and some food processing factories








With its treelined streets, it is one of the nicer rural towns and serves as a stopover for tourists en route. Some reasonable hotels and a lovely temple overlooking the town add to the scenery.









I'll give an update later to this.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Dalanzadgad may become Mongolia's next big thing, as it is Umnugovis capital. Beneath Omnogovi's soil, the world's biggest copper and coal reserves are now ready for exploitation.








(wikipedia)
Up to now, it is a sleepy outpost with a population of 12.000 in the middle of Gobi desert with the Gobi Altai mountains in the back. It's urban chique is based on pure luxury like hotels with reliable hot water supply and an internet cafe.








A normal shop in Dalanzadgad. On the opposite road, currently a brandnew provincial government building is constructed, underlining the relative wealth of this town.








A newly built hotel. Torurism is becoming increasingly important in the Gobi region and Dalanzadgad with its modernized airport now even gets flights from China. A steep gorge covered by a glacier in summer, some spectacular cliffs, gorgeous sand dunes (shown on the very first page of this thread) and excavation sites of dinosaurs make up the main attractions in this region.
(panoramio, if not mentioned otherwise)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

better pics from Tsesterleg which means "flower garden" by the way


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> A newly built hotel.


Acutually it was newly constructed but underwent a restoration . Thsi is how it looked before (Notice the ramshackle camel statue to the right)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

crazy pics Rinchinlhumbe great job


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks, Gabo. Are you somehow related to Mongolia or just interested?


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Time to introduce another aimag: Bulgan aimag.,

Measuring roughly the size of the Netherlands (48.000 square kilometres) it is one of the smaller aimags, with 62.000 people calling it a home Bordering Russia in the North it has a certain Siberian appeal as its neighbour Khovsgol has.










The province is a mixture of Taiga forest and 2000+ meter mountains in the north, called Bulgan Taiga...



















and dry steppe in the extreme south. This is Ogii lake near the border and near Karakorum, the ancient Mongolian capitla which once ruled the world. The lake itself is a paradise for birdwatching


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

The aimag´s center is divided by mighty Selenge and Orkhon rivers, which Mongolias largest rivers. Selenge is a tributary to Lake Baikal.









Most of the arable land is found in the relatively fertile aimag.









Hilly landscape characterize large parts of the province









(www.worldisround.com)

Better photo, worse weather. These mountains are called Shine Ider


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Ramshackla bridge, a beloved setting for tourists to take some pictures. Actually a modern concrete bridge is just a few kilometers away...










Stopover on the road









Going down...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

The epitomous aimag capital has 13.000 inhabitants. These aimag capitals look so remote, but meanwhile you can change your traveller cheques and foreign currencyhere , surf with wireless lan on the internet, pay by mastercard or Visa and buy "exotic" food like pineapples and red wine. Tourists often stop in these small towns to stock up their rations before heading on into the empty steppe.









(flickr)
Bulgan is about 350 km northwest of Ulaanbaatar and was linked with the Mongolian capital by a paved road in 2007. It is devoid of jurts and with its log cabins it has more common with Siberia than Mongolia









(panoriamio)
Just a few kilometers outside town the road runs through a landscape like this









(panoramio)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some random photos









Bulgan "city" with some Taxis 









Forest steppe


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

oh man i love this thread.. it makes me wanna go to mongolia even more!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you. Travelling is quite demanding in this huge and empty country and you need a stomach of steel. But if you consider this, you can have the time of your life.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Lets finish Bulgan aimag with some nice scenery...









...and a little surprise. This is no rock formation but a city wall.









Khar Balgas (the Black City) was the first Uighur capital in the 7th century AD. So it is not correct to say that Mongolian history started with Genghis Khan in the 12th century. 500 years earlier, Turkish ancestors built some cities across the steppe and traded goods with Siberian and Chinese salesmen. The ruins are located on the southern dry border of the aimag. Recently the Turkish government has decided to construct a road to those ruins. Imo, the money can be spent for better purpose.










The ruins still show some architecture like archways and temples, altohugh Angkor Vat and Machu Picchu might be more spectacular.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Next aimag is Dundgov aimag. The story is quickly told because Dundgov consists of flat steppe turning into desert further south and little else. . A lot of the aimag looks like a gigantic football ground, but you would not want to be the guy to do the corner kick in this match...
Dundgov means "middle Gobi", but North Gobi would be a more appropriate translation. Ulaanbaatar is only 200 km north. Btw, Gobi does not mean "desert" but "place too dry for marmots" in Mongolian.








The aimag is almost as big as Austria. About 48.000 people live within its limits (cute!), from thereof one quarter in the aimag center Mandalgobi.








(panoramio)
The aimag serves as a stopover from Ulaanbaatar to the South Gobi with its tourist battractions and better infrastructure. In Dundgov, bizarre rock formations, more ruins and some temples like this pictured below are among the major sights.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

The Eastern part of the aimag comprise the mighty Khangay mountains which reach a maximum altitude of 4021 meters.










The Western part is a dry depression which some salt lakes. No river in this province reaches the sea.









(panoramio)

Where both worlds meet, you find sand dunes next to patches of forest. 








(geu.de)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

About 75000 people inhabit this province which has the same size of Austria (Austria: 8 million people). Due to its remoteness it is one of Mongolia's poorest provinces.









(doncroner.com)

In communist times, population rose up to 110.000, but when the economy collapsed in 1990, many left for a better future in Ulaanbaatar.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Whereas some small villages are gradually becoming ghost towns, at least the two aimag towns managed to keep pace with the economic development.








Uliastay is a small remote town of 20,000 inhabitants but is one of the few historic. People living here, seem to be used to being settled and have a certain relationship with their town.








(both panoramio)

But as with all Mongolian cities, there is little which is old and glorious about the place. At least the surroundings might be a reason to come here. Desert sand dunes and forested mountains are only some few kilometers away.








(geu.de)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Tosentsengel is the 2nd city and economically more important than Uliastay. Mongolias timber industry is located here. But actually the city is renowned for its extreme temperatures in winter. Minus 53 degrees were recorded.









these dunes are called Moltzog Els

















(geu.de)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

leaving the dunes, 









...heading towards the high mountains









through some picturesce valley








(zavkhan.com.uk)

near Tosontsengel


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

in the Khangai mountains


























(panoramio)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Tourism: mainly trekking, mountaineering and horseriding


























lookout from Otgon Tenger mountain (4021 meters)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

and the other way around. Lookout from Khokh Nuur (Blue lake) to Otgon Tenger










further north









lookout from a pass








(zavkhan.com.uk)


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

it is simply a magic place to let fly the soul!


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

oh, yes it is


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

before we continue with some scenery, a few random pics from ulaanbaatar (all taken from panoramio)









Beatles monument. It replaced a Lenin scultpure.

Avantgarde architecture: some Dixie toilets. First take a look at the neat, modern architecture. Then take note of the crumbling stairway to the left which is still in use.









UB needs some colours!


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Traffic (this one's from flickr)









wtf?









view from city center


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

ger district









Soviet realism


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

another ancient relic: UB observatory









rich people own a datcha in the woods near the city
suburban housing


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more photos from Ulaanbaatar's unknown past will be put up later today. Stay tuned.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Ulaanbaatar nightlife

UB Palace









Dublin Irish Pub









Face Club









(virtualtourist.com)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some rave








(virtualtourist.com)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

on to the next page


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

abc


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some pictures from old and modern Ulaanbaatar combined...very interesting imo. Comments and questions appreciated.

late 1930s








Sukhbaatar square, looking north. The Soviets have just resumed their power. The strange yurt-like was later replaced by the Stalinist-style government office. So far only little has been done by the Soviets. Take notice at the one-storey building on the extreme right. 

1994








The Soviets are already gone again but you still see their heritage at every inch of the city. The square is now dominated by the grey and huge government's office. A sukhbaatar statue (the horserider in the center) and a mausoleum has been added. The white-golden building to the right is the Cultural palace which was finished in 1989, underlining, that not every building from the Communist era looks drab.
The one-storey building already mentioned from the first picture is the only one still existing.
Everything looks a bit depressing and empty. Owning private cars was prohibited during communist times, so only 200 cars were on the road in the whole town when the Communists were driven out of the government in 1990. Moreover, in the early 90s Mongolias faced a severe economic crisis with supply shortages in food, energy, and heating. A little glimpse of North Korea...

2008








For the 800th anniversary of the Mongol empire in 2006 the government office received a facelift. The square was paved, new highrises popped up along the square. The oversized square was used for military parades in Stalinist times, nowadays it functions as a festival area and theater stage ins usmmer and as a Christmas market or ice rink in winter...









Same time. As you can tell by this picture, the old historic building shown in the first picture was just torn down in order to be replaced by a skyscraper. Not a very good idea...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Sukhbaatar square looking south

1974

Richard Nixon resigned and Germany was world football champion again, but I think nobody in isolated Mongolia heard much about that. A military parade of the straght hardline communist government.









1999
Some motorcyclists who probably started in London or Berlin have just arrived in UB. The country has opened up to the outside world. The southern edge of the square has no high buildings at all.









2008
From a slightly different angle. The horse rider statue is just right to the photogarpher


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

State Department Store 

1996









2008









all pics from google earth/panoramio


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

around the Theatre

1994, looking northwest









2005, looking west (theatre on the far left)









2009, looking south


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

looking north to Central Post office

1994









2009









further north


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

looking to Gandan monastery 1988. 
Everything is in its right place.
A lot of the jurts shown on the picture have now been replaced by solid buildings made of wood or stone. 










2007
not the same angle, but same street. Chaos and capitalism have invaded zthe country.









(panoramio)


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> Comments and questions appreciated.


Cool pics. I'd like to see more Buddhist and Yurt-inspired architecture.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

ok, let's take a look at some Buddhist inspired architecture.
One nice example can be found approx. 200 km north of Ulaanbaatar in Selenge aimag:









One major sight of Selenge aimag is Amarbarjasgalant monastery.









Can you spell it? It name is derived from 2 boys named Ama and Bayar. When the explaratory group saw two boys playing in a scenic valley, they decided to found the monastery at this location. This was in 1732
Unusual given its location, the overall style is Chinese, despite some Mongol and Tibetan influence. 









It was one of three monasteries nationwide which survived the Stalinist purges. In the 1990s it was completely restored and put to its original function again. But even today with 60 monks accomodating it only gives a dim impression of its former glory, when over 1000 monks lived in the buildings attached.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more pics from the monastery

Duststorm approaching









Interior









Nowadays the monastery has also become a tourist attraction with a small hotel adjacent








(all panoramio)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Selenge aimag is named after the epitomous river which bisects the aimag into a eastern and western part.









With only 41.200 sqkm it is as big as the Netherlands and one of Mongolias smallest aimags.









2.3 people in average per sqkm elbow their way through the squeeze. This means, Selenge aimag is Mongolias densely populated, which does not really mean a lot (population density can be compared to Montana, Wyoming or Iceland)

Total population is close to 100.000. It encompasses the industrial town of Darkhan which has an additional 90.000 people to offer - Mongolias 2nd biggest town.
Better be not surprised if you meet more than one car per hour on the road - you are in Mongolia's Bangladesh!


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

The reason is clear: it is one of Mongolia's most fertile regions, with a lowlying altitude which results into moderately cold winters.









With its wheat fields, parts of the aimag remind visitors of North Dakota, the Ukraine or even Germany









During communist times, high investment in agriculture helped the country not only to feed its citizen but even to export its crops to Siberia. Given the harsh climate a real sensation. Due to lack of capital, in the 1990s the whole agriculture business nearly collapsed as wheat harvest output shrank to 10% of its original amount (=15% of the nationwide demand). In the last three years the government launched the so calledx "Green Revolution". This year only 25% of the demand needed is imported from abroad, next yeat the country wants to reach self-sufficency again.
But this ambitious goal is always in danger if you take into account the extreme climate with draughts and frost even in summer.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Nevertheless, this province is one of Mongolia's wealthiest, with a comparably good transport infrastructure. Paved roads link the major industrial centers, the Transsiberian railway runs through the aimag. Sukhbaatar is a busy and - of course- ugly bordertown. Russia is only a stonethrow away.









If you cross the aimag by train you will sport some rather boring scenery with wheat fields, some rivers, villages and farms.









You have to travel a while until you enter some more interesting terrain.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Additional geographic features of Selenge aimag are forested mountain ranges to the west...









..the mighty Sayan mountains with over 2000 meter peaks









at the Russian border


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

and the Khentii mountains to the east...









as remote and untouched by humans









as the Sayan mountains further west









Selenge river


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

next page?


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

less scenery, more people and culture

ger (nomad's dwelling)










ger's interior


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

abc


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

20 posts per page, are you nuts?


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

21....


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

7ooo views:banana:^^:lol::righton::master:


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Pictures from Khovd aimag which was already introduced at p. 3










these pictures show some lowlands near the Chinese borders










in August 2008, these parts of the aimag received an unusual influx of visitors as the sun was eclipsed by the moon for 3 minutes









(panoramio)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

the Altai mountain range runs through the aimag










rising up to 4362 meters: Munkh Khairkhan mountain









in the distance








(flickr, panoramio)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Sayr Uul mountain (3900 meters)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more animals in front of some more glaciated mountains









on the road, except some 30km of roads all roads in the aimag are simple earth tracks









was this one already posted on a previous page...? anyway,, here it is again: Tsambagarav Uul on the border to Bayan Ulgii aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

and finally some mountain scenery


















a >3000 meter pass








(mixture of panoramio, doconer.net and agshin.mn)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

time for some uploads again


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

and now something totally different from Mongolia

four weeks ago Mongolia's first ever ski resort has opened near Ulaanbaatar.

The Sky Resort is located on the northern slopes of Bogd Khan mountain and comprises 2-chair lifts and 5 t-bar lifts









The slopes are located between 1300 and 1600 meters altitude and include all amenities from lighting, ski school, ski rental, safety patrol, daily preparation of slopes, etc









For more information check out http://skyresort.mn/


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more pics from Mongolia's crazy capital

construction cranes shape UB's skyline









currently the activity takes a short. Economic growth will shrink to 2 percent this year after 8% in 2008. Output is to grow at a pace of 8% again next year.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

turning from a grey Soviet backwater to a pink punkrocking Disneyland


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Blue Sky Tower, Mongolia's currently highest building (110 meter)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

next page....


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

one


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

two


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

three


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

four


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

five


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

six


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Shangri La building...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Louis Vitton promotion at Sukhbaatar square


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Memorial museum about the victims of the Stalinist stooges. This building, erected in 1924, is one of the oldest in young Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Buddha vs. new estate









*
up to here all new contributions are from flickr*. Check the "Ulaanbaatar - urban Mongolia" group


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

scenery of the northernmost Khuvsgul aimag


















from here on, all pictures were taken from panoramio


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Mosque in Bayan Ulgii aimag. 90% of this province population are Muslim








(flickr)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Altai mountains, near the Russian border


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Alexandr peak, named after a Russian mountaineer. Mongolians call it "snow church mountain".


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

near the location, where China, Mongolia and Russia meet. It's not Mongolia's highest spot, though


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Tsagaan Us Gol, the "Black Water River" near Khuiten Uul, Bayan Ulgii aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

dawn at Potanin glacier, Tavan Bogd area, Bayan Ulgii aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

further down the valley


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

high valley near the Chinese border, Bayan Ulgii aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Buudai Uul, Arkhangay aimag in Central Mongolia


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more views[


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Mongolia is beautifull country,I like so much the country and I liking this photos
keep posting,pls


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful Mongolia !!!


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> Mosque in Bayan Ulgii aimag. *90% of this province population are Muslim*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my kind of muslims, who live by their religions peacefully, as its meant to.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW. I spent half my morning looking through this whole thread; not only have I properly seen Mongolia for the first time, but you have really given me an education on the country, it's culture and it's history. Thank you! This place looks amazing, surreal, beautiful and out-of-this-world; I'd love to visit one day!


----------



## mirrorcle (Jan 26, 2010)

it's extremely beautiful country. I really wanna go there. I had no idea about mongolia before but it's too cold country


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet photos. Great job.


----------



## onzfeat (Nov 22, 2010)

vycanismajoris said:


> *Rinchinlhumbe*, you are doing really great job! Keep on posting.
> May i ask for a translation of what is written on the boards in this picture:
> 
> 
> ...


some translation:
be carefull from failing board
dont throw anything into water!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> "Montana of Mongolia?" a visitor might ask himself. Well, some parts of the NP actuaaly remind of the US-America's Marlboro country scenery.
> And this might be the reason why former East German filmmakers used Terelj as a setting for former Wild West movies.
> The Good, the Bad and the Ugly, For a Few Dollars More, Hang 'Em High done by East Germans in Mongolia??? Yes, that was reality Once upon a Time in The Far East.




This is really beautiful.....


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

wooooooow, I am really impressed by your feedback. I havent been looking at this thread for ages and thought it would have gone to the Nirvana but still some people comment. Thx for that

Unfortunately my photobucket account is full, and everything else seems to be blocked, but I will figure this out and put up some photos when I find some time


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khangay mountains, Arkhangay aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Otgon Tenger mountain on the horizon (4021m), Zavkhan aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Zavkhan aimag: desert meets pine forest.


----------



## sasikumar (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinchinlhumbe
why do not you write a travel book about Mongolia?
i guess it would be great 

i have already read two of books about Mongolia. check out these books

When Things Get Dark: A Mongolian Winter's Tale by Matthew Davis 
http://www.amazon.com/When-Things-G...7733/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299710698&sr=8-1

Hearing Birds Fly: A Nomadic Year in Mongolia by Louisa Waugh 
http://www.amazon.com/Hearing-Birds-Fly-Nomadic-Mongolia/dp/034911580X/ref=pd_sim_b_5


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

sasikumar said:


> Rinchinlhumbe
> why do not you write a travel book about Mongolia?
> i guess it would be great
> 
> ...


I will do it some day...
Thanks for your recommendations, never heard about these books, sounds interesting


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Saturday evening, just before the news journal


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Naiman Nuur lakes area. A virtually inacessible but phenomously beautiful area hidden behind 2500m mountain passes. You have to hire a horse to get there


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Kharkiraa Uul, 4192m in Uvs aimag, West Mongolia.
This is the place where glaciers meet forest meet steppe meet desert.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Grazing horses in Arkhangay aimag, in the background Khangay mountains


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Road from Ulaanbaatar northwards to Darkhan near the Russian border (Tov aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

The more you leave Ulaanbaatar the more the roads look like this (Zavkhan aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Hunting in Khovsgol aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khovsgol Nuur which was photoshopped for tourist reasons


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

next page


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Ukok plateau, which marks the border with Russia. Tavan Bogd mountain range (4374 m) in the background. The landscape reminds of the high arctic, the altitude on the plain is about 2000/2500 meters


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Shiveet Bogd Uul (Sukhbaatar aimag). 1778m rising from endless vast, empty and treeless plains in the sotheastern corner of the country.









All picture shown today were taken from flickr.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khovsgol aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Aerials from Ulaanbaatar

Looking south toi Bogd Khan range


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Some new construction in the background








The Max center with the tower center is already finished (this pic was taken in 2009 probably), same applies to the blueish flashy shopping mall to the far left


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking north to Gandan monastery, Mongolias main monastery and the only one remaining active in the communist period. Reason was to demonstrate the religious tolerance to the few vistirs who came to Mongolia during this era


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking to the southeast towards the city centre which is still some kilometers away. 









These pictures tell that UB is not a nice city and some remote areas are still untouched by the economical boom. 
But the construction and the traffic jams tell you that something is going on in the country. When major mining projects are on the way, per capita income is expected to grow to Taiwan or South Korea levels. Hope that the fovernment can utilize these benefits.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking from cnetral Sukhbaatar square northwest to Bayangol district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Completed in 2010, one of the newest midrises


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Skiinig at Sky Resort just outside Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

looking norht, near Gandan monastery, Bayangol district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

looking north from Zaisan mermorial to CBD/inner city


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

looking north from Sukhbaatar square


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Tuul river, just outisde Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khentii mountains, north of Ulaabnbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

a valley just north of Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

all pics were taken from flickr (if not mentioned otherwise)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Terkhin Tsaagan Nuur (Arkhangay aimag)









The freshwater lake is situated at 2060m and has become a tourist attraction









It is surrounded by over 3000m mountain ranges, some of the having volcanoes


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Herder in Arkhangay aimag









Thanks to zorig for his photos uploaded at flickr


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Great Lakes depression, West Mongolia


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Herder in the Gobi


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Herder in the Khangay mountains. In the background you see the typical mountain forest steppe dominant in this region


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

An *ail* (collection of gers), the smallest administrative unit in Mongolia lost in the steppe


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

One of the most amazing countries on Earth. Thanks for show us all this pictures.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Long distance road. Travelling overland is still an adventure, rough and remote.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Most of the provincial roads look like this


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

costa said:


> One of the most amazing countries on Earth. Thanks for show us all this pictures.


thanks.
There are still a lot more to come.

e.g. namely this, a long and wide valley in Tov aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

noce more thx to zorig


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Sand dunes in the Great Lakes depression


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> thanks.
> There are still a lot more to come.


I love landscapes without trees and Mongolia is the perfect place i can imagine on my mind. The emptiness is amazing.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Middle class family nomads in Khentii aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Autumn colours east of Ulaanbaatar (probably Khentii aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khangay mountains


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

costa said:


> I love landscapes without trees and Mongolia is the perfect place i can imagine on my mind. The emptiness is amazing.


Thats right. But in this case I recommend you travelling to the south. The north is quite mountainous and forested. As you can tell by looking on the previous pages.

You might like this:








Its not terribly far away from Ulaanbaatar.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Steppe and sand dunes in the Gobi. Notice something very unusual at the extreme right: a small village


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Ulaanbaatar, looking north from the inner city


----------



## brscraper (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

You are tired of watching these lame photos?

Okay, I will upload some more.:bash:


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Enviromental problems: log cutting in Terelj National Park. (Tov Aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Caravan in Central Mongolia


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Tsengel Hayrhan Uul (3950 m), Bayan Ulgii aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

dry desert steppe and the Lower Altai mountains in the background (Bayan Ulgii amiag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Typical rock formations in Terely National park (Tov aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Mongolias religious heart: Erdene Zuu monastery in Harhorin (Uvurkhangay aimag), 400km west of Ulaanbaatar in central Mongolia. 
Harhorin used to be the capital of Genghis Khans empire, later Mongolias biggest monastery was based here. The monastery shown is much smaller. It was reopened in 1990.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Striking similar architecture in Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Modern buildings popping up on central Sukhbaatar square. 

The red building in the center is UBs opera, which was constructed in the 1940s the whiteish golden Culture Palace to the left was erected in 1989 as one of the few architectural masterpieces during the Soviet era. Finally, the highrise named Center Point Tower, to the right was completed in 2008 and houses some first class restaurants and fine shopping incl. Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Selenge river in the epitomous aimag, northern Mongolia. Good for fishing and kayaking but still almost untouched by tourism


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

A brief look on UBs skyline. Photo was taken in summer 2010. Like for most other pictures, credits go to flickr.


----------



## Proud2BVietnamese (Apr 24, 2008)

Mongolia is so beautiful and wild. I love it.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Reindeer breeding nomads in Khuvsgul aimag, extreme Northern Mongolia, just next to the Russia border.
200 reindeer people (Dukha) still live as nomads in this totally remote and isolated area. So far, these people almost completely live on their animals, their diet mainly conists of reindeer dairy products and ocasionally some meat during winter.
Their dwellings are quite similar to the North American tipies.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Storm clouds in Arkhangay aimag, Central Mongolia


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Sundown near Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

A shamanistic ovoo in Dornogobi aimag (Southern Mongolia)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Terkhin Tsaagan Nuur in Arkhangay aimag (Central Mongolia), a volcanic lake on 2060 meters altitude.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Kharkiraa Mountain (4100 meter) in Uvs aimag (Western Mongolia). The place were desert meets pine forest and eternal ice. This phenomen was introduced on the second page of this thread


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Barren Gobi grounds near Khamariin Khid monastery, Dornogobi aimag (Southrn Mongolia)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Architecture in Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

More architecture in Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Ulaanbaatar downtown


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

One of the very few anicent buildings (possibly from the 1910s or 20s) which survived Soviet urban city planning.

Ulaanbaatar was founded in 1639 but merely consisted of some yurts then which moved around under the command of the Khan.

It was not until 1778 that the city finally settled in a permanent location. The first buildings erected were monastery for worshipping the newly introduced Lamaist religion.

Ulaanbaatar was a disorderly collection of yurts and some monastery untiul it grew into a trading post in the 19th century accomodating Russian and Chinese salesmen in two different districts. While the Russians lived in typical wooden dwellings, the Chinese preferred buildings made of claim. The building shown on the pciture is one of the few pictures of this Russian heritage.

The citys outlook did not change too much until the Soviets began to modernize the rather chaotic city in the 1940s.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

The Bayangol Hotel was the first *skyscraper* in Mongolia. Erected in 1972, it has 12 floors and is 40 meters high. The building to the left has been finished in 2010 and houses some travel agancies and other businesses.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Newly erected Kitsch castle in ulaanbaatars Friendship Park, one of the few and by far Mongolias biggest park.
10 years ago it lay quite isloated on the citys edge in a quiet location, now it is surrounded by recently erected modern appartment buildings.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Ulaanbaatar city youth, straight outta ghetto


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Petroglyphs in Bayan Ulgii aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Some more photos taken in autumn around Central Mongolia


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Fall in Central Mongolia


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khovd River (Bayan Ulgii aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Mosque in Bayan Ulgii aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Mountain forest steppe in Central Mongolia


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Aspahalt is rare: newly paved road in Tov aimag, east of Ulaanbaatar


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

On my list of the countries to be visited definitely goes Mongolia! I am so amazed by such harmony and energy it provides, that I feel now obligated, to my body and soul, to visit it some day. I am very glad to see that there exists such a country not ruined by the mars of modern time.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats right, thanks.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khangay mountains (Arkhangay aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Typical wide river valley in the Khangay mountains


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Rolling steppe, typical landscape in Eastern and parts of Central Mongolia


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

The southernmost reaches of the Siberian Taiga forest, just 50 km south of Ulaanbaatar. From here, the country flattens, and gets drier and drier until reaching the Chinese border almost 1000km further south. In the other direction forested mountains dominate.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khovsgol aimag, Northern Mongolia


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Some photos showing some horsetrekking around Naiman Nuur (Eight lakes). These lakes are situated in the Khangay Mountains (Uvurkhangay aimag) on about 2500 meters and are almost inaccessible by car.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Baga Gazryn Chullu rock formations


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Tov Aimag, 100km south of Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Tsaagan Suvargan badlands, Umnugovi aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Dalanzadgad city center (pop 15,000). The capital of Umnugovi aimag (pop 50,000) which is double the size of Austria


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Lunch in a simple Gobi countryside restaurant


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Yolyn Am canyon, a green oasis within the Gobi desert. Only little sunrays reach the ground of this narrow and steep canyon. Sometimes the ice stays on the ground throughout the year


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Its not Hongkong


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

A vast uninhabitated plain (Umnugovi aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Dried horsemilk cheese. Tastes as interesting as it looks/sounds like


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Inside a Nomads ger


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khongoryn Els, an ocean of sand (Umnugovi aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Bayanzag, dinosaur excavation site (Umnugovi aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Totally fxxxxd up (Dundgovi aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Debate in Erdenet (Orkhon aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Amarbarjasgalant Monastery (Selenge aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Near Selenge river (Bulgan aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Typical vista in Bulgan aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Erdenet city outskirts (Orkhon aimag)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Ger with solar panel, a common sight in the country side


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Khuvsgul aimag


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

*** and horse


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more of the few Mongolian people


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

and finally...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

shores of Terkhin Tsaagan Nuur, the Great White Lake


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Terkhin Tsaagan Nuur (Arkahngay aimag), a freshwater lake located on 2060meter above seal level. Volcanoes are nearby


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

near the lake in the Khangay mountains


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

another view


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I wanted to see just some pictures but you made me go through all pages! Wonderful pictures, I enjoyed very single picture! :cheers:


----------



## Aranou (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you very much for such a wonderful thread and wonderful picture of Mongolia. I really want to go there now.


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

nice, please update


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful images of Mongolia, amazing landscape....:cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

beautiful landscape images


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Gorgeous nation and country :drool: I wouldn't mind living there... Truly a paradise on earth. :applause: Thank you so much for bringing us this beautiful thread!


----------



## tuguldur (May 5, 2012)

Fantastic post, and very useful for planning journey. well done.

Here is some photos I took during my visits in 2006, 2009 and 2011 of Ulaanbaatar. 

2006 Pano of Ulaanbaatar from Zaisan War Memorial


2009




2011




Photo taken from recently reopened Children's Fairground


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, thanks for the magnificent new photos from Mongolia...:cheers:


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

I am surprised! Here in Europe nobody knows about the fast growing Mongolian economy and such nice changes in Ulanbaatar architecture. Greetings to the people there….


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

1970s









around 1995








(worldcityphotos)



tuguldur said:


> 2006 Pano of Ulaanbaatar from Zaisan War Memorial
> 
> 
> 2009
> ...


and 2012...








(panoramio)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

tuguldur said:


> Fantastic post, and very useful for planning journey. well done.
> 
> Here is some photos I took during my visits in 2006, 2009 and 2011 of Ulaanbaatar.


btw, nice photos also from your side. If you want to spare some other, just go ahead, its an opne thread


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Naiman Nuur (the Eight Lakes), located in the Khangay range of Uvurkhangay aimag (central Mongolia)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

similar vistas, near Naiman Nuur


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Linguine said:


> new photos from Mongolia would be nice.


no problem
pls go ahead


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Grassland of Mongolia


Untitled by Heavenguest, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Panoramic village


2013/06/08 by Heavenguest, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

"skylight" from Buddha's birthday


Buddha's birthday III by ihaveanewcamera, on Flickr


----------

